# www.navarrepass.com



## stainless_steel (Jan 31, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Garamond','serif'">There are many different opinions that we all have regarding the Navarre Pass. It seems like the proponents are constantly trying to sway the opponents views and the opponents are hard at work at the same. Amongst all of this, it seems that we have lost sight of the things that we agree on. I think it?s safe to say that neither side is interested in turning our fragile ecosystem into a ?marine wasteland?. I can also tell you that the proponents of the Pass are not interested in moving Destin into Navarre either. I sit on the committee for the Navarre Pass and I?d like to share with you our Purpose & Mission: http://www.navarrepass.com/mission.html <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Garamond','serif'">If you read this link you should clearly understand that our position is to research the feasibility of this project first. Research to us does not include posts by ill informed commentators masquerading around like environmentalists ready to shoot their ?jack of all trades? arrows around on forums like this. Research to us means the qualified PhD?s in the appropriate disciplines are conducting non-biased studies and are accumulating all the data possible to show how a pass in Navarre will affect our ecosystem. We stand firmly on the foundation that if a pass is found to be a detriment that cannot be mitigated we are not for it.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Garamond','serif'">We are not a committee full of developers looking to get rich; we are a mixed group of citizens who share a vision for Santa Rosa County. I don?t own a boat, property along the coast, nor do I have a job that will make me rich quick if a pass comes to town. I am a resident who has decided to make Santa Rosa County my home. I have an interest in seeing this county be afforded every opportunity to become all it can be. I share that exact passion with others on the committee. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Garamond','serif'">There will undoubtedly be pros and cons with a pass, like all development. It would be irresponsible for us to parade around the idea that a pass would have no impact. Our mission is to identify the impact, mitigate if possible and cease if not. If you are certain that an environmental study will corroborate your position you should welcome it as we do. If you truly believe that which you take the time to preach on this blog then support the idea of a non-biased study and settle your case once and for all. <o></o>


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

as long as there is no enviromental/ecosytem problems and the state and federal government will never have to pay any tax dollars to open the pass or keep it from closing in i say go knock yourself out. if you can raise the money to open up a pass so you cancruise your boatout into the gulf more power to you!

tight lines!


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Opening a pass in Navarre will only jump startthe real estate market for awhile, what do you plan to do after that? The environment will takea back seat to a new marina and a bunch of new condos. If that is what you want, move to Destin or move to Orange Beach. 

Quit spamming the forum, why not take the time to actually type something here and stop the cut and paste bit.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

While I can certainly see the attraction of a pass in Navarre your approach needs some work. First off is who are you? If you feel strong enough about this topic to stand at its forefront then why hide behind stainless steel on your preform letter. Also your last sentence is a little insulting being that you started the thread. 

We don't really need an environmental study to determine if the pass will stay open once cut. Its been open and it closed naturally. That meanswe must intervene and somehow alter a natural process. I don't mention this because I'm hugging trees, its because it cost money. How much? Who knows? No study will tell you how it will affect the other passes. If it does affect them then will those counties have to spend money to correct a problem Santa Rosa created? 

I can't imagine the salinity being an issue since most of the Big Bend grass beds are in open water. Maybe some inland erosion during storms but still an uncertainty. Bottom line is the price it will ultimately cost is unknown. I personally don't care as far as the pass is concerned but I'd rather it not cost me a dime. Just my .02 SHB


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm all for the pass and have been since day one...however i'm not happy with the way that you presented this to the forum (or the multiple times it was posted) hopefully you aren't the official spokesperson for the committee



> *Stuart H. Brown (8/14/2008)*
> 
> We don't really need an environmental study to determine if the pass will stay open once cut. Its been open and it closed naturally. That meanswe must intervene and somehow alter a natural process. I don't mention this because I'm hugging trees, its because it cost money. How much? Who knows? No study will tell you how it will affect the other passes. If it does affect them then will those counties have to spend money to correct a problem Santa Rosa created?


stuart.....you're right the pass wascut before and then it closed naturally, however you didn't mention that the pass closed up during a hurricane before it was completed


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

The last time they spammed, I posted links to studies already done, covered such items as west migrating sands, change of salinity and effects on the fry that use the sound as a nursery.Posted studies on Florida Bay (almost the exact same salinity) and the results when the salinity was increased to the same as the Gulf(wiped out Florida Bay AND the fishing industry there) and what I got back was snotty replies AND someone claiming there were enough fresh water springs feeding the sound that a pass would never affect the salinity level.Of course...when I asked to see the springs, there was never a reply.Others said "so what, we want a pass and we want it right NOW".

If they are sincere, then why ignore the studies ALREADY done by various universities that had no dog in the hunt?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

there really are quite a few freshwater springs in the navarre area that empty into the ICW...I can think of 3 within a mile of my grandparents house and another 10 or so that i fish on the mouths of on a regular basis. check out google earth and you'll see them....they're small though and i doubt they discharge a whole lot of water

heres about a 15 mile wide photo from google earth (a couple miles west of navarre bridge to hurlburt)....i've marked all that i could see. the blue spot on the island with the red center is where i understand they want to build the pass


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love to see some of my taxes go towards a pass in Navarre...I hope we get one!:usaflag


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That's interesting Josh - I had no idea of the springs around here. (I live in Navarre). I'm for the pass as long as there's no or very little negative impact to the environment. Seems logical to me for the county to fund a study - or update the one that I understand was done 20 years ago. I don't mind seeing some of my tax $ go to the pass.


----------



## stainless_steel (Jan 31, 2008)

The points that you all bring up are all valid concerns. Some of which I share, (Littoral Drift, Salinity issues, hydrology impacts) these are the kinds of points that we are interested in getting the facts on,which I'm certain you all are as well. Other points like marinas and hotels or condos, those things are already coming, pass or no pass. The only land designated 'marina' in Santa Rosa County is already in the process of being developed. A marina/hotel is a done deal that is coming, pass or no pass it has already been approved. Please don't tune out the point I am making that if an updated study shows more cons then pros we willcease on this. I know itdoesn't lend itself to continuing to flex our environmental muscles but it is what we're all wanting anyway.

For those of you who are really wrapped up in this "not with my tax dollars" thing let me set your hearts at ease. The property where the pass would be is located in CBR zone FL-97. This means that:

_"Coastal Barrier Resources Act (CBRA), Public Law 97-348 (96 Stat. 1653; __16 U.S.C. 3501 et seq.__), enacted October 18, 1982, designated various undeveloped coastal barrier islands, depicted by specific maps, for inclusion in the Coastal Barrier Resources System (System). Areas so designated were made ineligible for direct or indirect Federal financial assistance that might support development, including flood insurance, except for emergency life-saving activities. Exceptions for certain activities, such as fish and wildlife research, are provided, and National Wildlife Refuges and other, otherwise protected areas are excluded from the System."_

So don't worry any longer about your tax money paying for the construction of the pass. It can't. Construction of the pass will have to come from private funds and it will come. The Corps of Engineers came to access the Pass and they estimated a project costing less than 10 million dollars, more likly to be around 8M. That's about what we're paying for the new pier. 

As for maintenance costs take a look at the HASS institutes _"The economic impact of diving the USS Oriskany on the local economy": http://www.haas.uwf.edu/pdfs/impactStudies/Oriskany_Final_Revised_1_16_08.pdf_

2.2 million dollars annually between Baldwin and Escambia counties, 1.2M in Escambia County alone. That's dive dollars alone that these counties are seeing as a direct result of divers getting to the "O" through P-cola Pass. Imagine what kind of revenue is generated when you add in all of the industries that are using the pass. The annual revenue stream from divers alone is enough to pay maintenance costs every two years 8 times over. Be sure to look at figure-1 on page 4 of the document entitled: _"__Percent of Total Divers, by County in Region of Interest"_ This graph will show youwhere the second biggest group of divers is coming from- Santa Rosa county. 

The pass will pay for itself. According to some of our local leaders the pass has the potential to be a billion dollar economic impact to Santa Rosa County. Why is it that Santa Rosa County continues to buy apples like crazy from Escambia and Okaloosa when we can plant our own apple tree here? We funnell millions of our citizens entertainment dollars into these two counties every year. Isn't it time Santa Rosa county stood on her own two feet?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> Be sure to look at figure-1 on page 4 of the document entitled: _"__Percent of Total Divers, by County in Region of Interest"_ This graph will show youwhere the second biggest group of divers is coming from- Santa Rosa county.


Well, one thing you will have to do is to eliminate, or drastically reduce the Garcon Point Bridge toll. I am a diver, and I am in Santa Rosa County. But it takes me crossing the GP bridge to get to Navarre. Navarre is closer to me than Pensacola. But you can bet I will not trailer my boat over the bridge and get ripped a new one with tolls, especially towing a boat. Do you realized that for a double axle trailer that it is $10.50 one way. $21.00 round trip plus what it costs to launch somewhere. It's unreal. 

It's a whole different topic I know. But would be related to your efforts to show that boaters from *ALL* of Santa Rosa County will use the pass if opened.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

> *stainless_steel (8/15/2008)*Why is it that Santa Rosa County continues to buy apples like crazy from Escambia and Okaloosa when we can plant our own apple tree here?


It could be that some know that if you grow an apple tree it will block the view.

My wife's family are all are from the Holly-Navarre area. Over the years that have watched as beaches that they onceplayed on a children have become "Private". They have watched as the cost of land ownership has risen. They know that with the opening of the pass the the cost of living will continue to climb. The cost of basic commodes will soar. When the apple treesare grown they will block out the view of the heavens within their paradise. To me it is not surprising that there isresistance to the pass.

Change is inevitable, like death....But most prefer to battle death in the hopes of holding on to their life.

JMHO.... BBob


----------



## stainless_steel (Jan 31, 2008)

Jon,

The toll on Garcon bridgeis something that everyone who can should boycott. It is truly madness. I suppose Hwy 87 is not an option because of distance? If you're paying 21.00 or so for toll fees plus gas, I'm thinking you could go 87 with no tolls and still come out ahead in your wallet- maybe not worth it for time though. I feel your pain on that one.

Bob,

The days of Navarre being like little house on the prairie are over. No matter how much we try to stifle growth here it is coming. With that growth comes an increased cost of living. It's a trend you can't escape. Learning to live on less is not a viableoption anymore, but no matter how much it sucks it's happening all around us. What was enough to live on five years ago isn't enough today and today's demands won't hold a candle to five years from now. It doesn't make sense to stifle economic growth in an already economically impoverished area.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm all for realistic studies that would determine the environmental impact there is no harm in that. The other study I want to see just as badly is the *economic impact!* What return do we hope to create with all of this money that will be laid out. Make no mistake public or private funds this will not be cheap.Will we even see enough of a return to make this sensible.

As far as all of this growth that is happening that can't be stopped? Where is that? They haven't hit a lick at a snake near the marina you speak of in over 6 months if not longer. Several major companies have cancelled plans to move to the area and it's hard to see where a pass would have helped keep them coming here.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hell, Pensacola would PAY for Navarra's pass tomorrow if you included a ball field!! LMAO



Rock on



BillD


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> Well, one thing you will have to do is to eliminate, or drastically reduce the Garcon Point Bridge toll. I am a diver, and I am in Santa Rosa County. But it takes me crossing the GP bridge to get to Navarre. Navarre is closer to me than Pensacola. But you can bet I will not trailer my boat over the bridge and get ripped a new one with tolls, especially towing a boat. Do you realized that for a double axle trailer that it is $10.50 one way. $21.00 round trip plus what it costs to launch somewhere. It's unreal.




While I agree the GP bridge is crazily overpriced! It won't matter if you go hwy 87 because the boat launch is within 1 mile of the proposed pass at Navarre Beach! If both the GP bridge(at least the route to navarre) and hwy 87 end at the same spot just don't pay the toll! I for one would love to see a Navarre Pass!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Ha ha, a ball field, thats a good one.....



And yeah, where is this marina?? The only thing I have seen in the paper is how big of a debacle that has become due to the fact that...... Oh yeah, its in Santa Rosa county.......



I moved here from TN 2 yrs ago, and I thought that place had some jacked up politics....



I am all for a pass for now, well, at least the environmental survey anyway, but dont come on here and try to candy coat.



You all should be raising money for a privately funded environmental survey, then we can talk.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Want to do something about all of this?

Here is a link to the sample ballots for the upcoming August 26th primary election. Now really how many knew it was coming up?

*When we get interested in what they are doing,they will get interested in what we want.*

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/elections/ballots.html

Maps of polling places

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/elections/wheretovote.html

Your elected officials

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/elections/officials.html

Pre-filed canidates and their financial reports.

http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/elections/county.html


----------



## stainless_steel (Jan 31, 2008)

Weatherman:

http://www.rhf.net/news.html scroll down to "Waterside"

http://www.rhf.net/news/News_lazyriver-4-10-5.pdftake a look at this...


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Very interesting article stainless, that would be wonderful for our area. Couple of quick questions. When I try either websites listed in the article you included, one is for a resort in Michigan and Pelican properties doesn't list this as a development. How far along is this and what would be a realistic completion date?

Thanks-Mick


----------



## stainless_steel (Jan 31, 2008)

The top link will bring you to a page that you need to scroll down. As your scrolling down look for "Waterside" (it's listed in alphabetical order). This will tell you the name of the developers.

The bottom link should take you to a newspaper article.

Not sure on completion dates. But may be able to dig something up for you. I'll look.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Stainless Steel, 

First off, thanks for coming back to the forum and actually typing your opinions on the pass. The whole cut and paste stuff has been going on about the pass for too long. My take on the pass is that there are too many variables. Will it effect the environment, will it not, who is going to pay to build it, who is going to pay to maintain it, etc. 

Both sides of the debate are doing alot of talking, but nobody has TRUE DEFINITE answers. You would like to make it out that is the best and only option for continued growth in Navarre and Navarre Beach. 

How many hotels are on Navarre Beach right now? How many were there before Ivan and Dennis? How many were there before Erin and Opal?Navarre Beach residents did everything they could tomake Navarre Beach private. Now suddenly Navarre has to have tourists to expand and keep people from going to eatat P'cola Beach and FWB. I just do not see where the pass is going to make or break Navarre. 

Pensacola has a pass and a bunch of stuff for tourists to do and they are still missing out on tourists that decide to stay to the east inDestin/Panama City.

I have been trying to read everything I can on the Navarre Pass sinceyou posted this yesterday and I still just see it as propaganda. 

Please explain what i'm missing so I can be better informed. I'm just tired of the smoke and mirrors. 

I respect your opinions, please respect mine :toast


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Why does Navarre need to grow?



What purpose will the pass serve?



Who will pay?



What will it cost the rest to maintain it after its there?


----------



## Another Reef Two "Fish On!" (Dec 26, 2007)

When you look at the Navarre Pass from a environmental aspect there are some big incentives.

1) A closer pass for Santa Rosa residents will lower fuel consumption in their tow vehicles and vessels due to less miles being traveled to get out into the gulf, and for anyone who wants to be in off that particular part of the Emerald Coast.

2) Fewer miles will also mean fewer emissions being emitted into the environment.

3) With all the run-off due to storm drains,oil on roadways, etc;filtration from apass can't hurt our part of the Intracoastal Waterways Ecosystem.

Also,besides the environmental aspectbeing that it will be on the Eglin Reservation has anyone thought that due to the military'samphibious exercises, a pass couldpotentially be a plus for the miltary branches that train on the Eglin'sReservation. The area that they transition from the range to the Gulf of Mexico is near the business "98 West Package and Lounge" <SPAN class=adr id=sxaddr dir=ltr><SPAN class=street-address>2712 W Highway 98, <SPAN class=locality>Mary Esther, <SPAN class=region>FL which is a few milespast the Santa Rosa/Okaloosa County Line. I checked the miles from the Navarre Beach Ramp(A path a vessel would navigate, therefore being dynamici.e.; from the channel dredged for the ramp to the Intracoastal's channel, under the bridge and down the Intracoastal to the spot where the military transitions and it came out to be just 6.5 miles whichis much closer even if the original passes locationcouldn't be the spot for a pass. Also this would therefore be in Okaloosa County andthe whole Santa Rosa/Escambia County Comissions duel approval due to the leasing agreement would not matter.


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

Here we go again, 

Why is all your energy focussed on the barrier island. If we have spare (state, county)money to dig holes in the sand, why dont you fix the F$%^*&^ pier for the community? (Or better still, fix the hole in the road at the end of my street). But fixing the pier would incourage the poor folk over to the island, and we could not have them mixing with the richfolk who expect tax free everything. What a slap in the face, they get a frigging beach restoration program while Navarre (and the pier) still look like crap 4 years after the major hurricanes. After driving through Gulf Breeze and Pace last week, I have concluded that our town is an inbarrasment. The only development worth a cr%^ is the conversion of the gas station to an open air bar. Commonly known as "TC's".The Navarre cronies are up to something; especially when you consider they are going to dig a hole in the sand,screw the barrier island ecology and sand replenishment, expose my town to surge water from the storms.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Amen ammo angler, my question is..... Where is the money that FEMA gave to the county to help rebuild the pier?!?!?! Is it sitting in an account somewhere or did it get filtered somewhere else?



I still support the pass, as long as it would be environmentally sound, if it comes out that the salinity would kill the grass in the sound then I would not be for it.



Again.... Stainless, Are you guys gathering money for the environmental study? The county wont pay for it, if you guys are serious then you will have to raise the money from private sources.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Very simple. Either open Navarre Pass or close all other man made passes due to their interference with nature ect. I do believe this sums up the pros and cons.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

The water quality in Navarre is great by all studies that I have seen published in the paper - far better than anywhere else in the area. The proponents put out mis-information about needing to "flush the sound". I would like to see a link to the data supporting that.

Also, most of the many "springs" indicated no longer flow. I witnessed some of these springs dry up when a developer pumped the water table down. Most of the small springs no longer exist due to development.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

i am for the pass all the way , to the tax dollaraphobic people ....they must have taken al gores fuzzy math class . ... its quite simple .... if the dollars perlot of land value go up ... THE TAX MONEY GOES UP ! ..here 10 % of a 100,00 house is 10,000.... butwhen that house is sold for 200,000 the 10% is 20,000 ... get it ... and in response to the comment "after land values go up at first ..what do we do after that"... last time i looked i pay property tax EVERY YEAR .:banghead.... its the most ridiculous argument i have ever seen .... one thing is a fact ... and you dont need a billion dollar study to have every one agree on it ..... 98 between midway and ft Walton is barely developed ...and NOTHING IS GOING TO STOP BUILDING IN THIS AREA .!..... non source point runoff pollution is coming like an hungry 800 pound gorilla looking for a banana smoothie..... there are ONLY 3 things that will save our sound from CERTIN DEATH in the next 15 years ...................stop building ( not going to happen )............. have millions and millions spent aquiring water front land and creating miles and miles of strategic wetlands to filter out the pollution at ALL major water run off dump points .......(should happen but wont) .....oooooooooooooorrrr ...... MORE FLUSHING WITH THE GULF OF MEXICO.... (the pass )..........thats it ... the sounds days are numbed .. dont take my word on it ...non source point pollution is something that the epa , county , or state has no clue on how to handle ....by cutting the pass the co system may change ... a study will reveal that ... but if you cut the pass at least you will HAVE AN ECO SYSTEM ... any study MUST include the effects of future developments impact on the sound ....i think you will find that when all the strip centers are built ... every subdivision is full and fertilizing ... all the gas stations and new roads spilled oil ..and asphalt (what tar and oil producers that stuff is ) is laid over countless miles of new county roads...... new sewer plants to handle the influx of all this ....turtle grass and all the other fish nurserys will be something you google to see ... instead of enjoying in your back yard ....check it out ... more flushing isn't the only solution ... but its the only one we have that will work in stopping the death of our sound.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Here we go again with Hook's insanity.

Destin's east pass was manmade...to replace the NATURAL pass.The families who originally dug the NEW pass stated if they had only known, they would never have done it.Destin already had a pass, Hook, because a major river outflows there.Pensacola has TWO rivers outflowing.Panama City has MULTIPLE Rivers outflowing.What part of every river MUST have a pass, which Mother Nature makes is hard for you to grasp?Navarre will NEVER stay open without constant dredging because THERE IS NO RIVER to keep it opened. If you think Destin did NOT have a pass prior to the NEW pass being dug, look at the old Spanish maps, English maps and US maps...all showing a pass WAYYYYYYY before east pass was dug.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

KIngfish lets not narrow our thinking!!!!:nonono I said close all man made passes through out the U. S. so we can get nature back to what it wasoke Why wont you fill out your information on your ID Afraid????????

You and I know that if the*MONEY* / *POWER *is there the pass will open. *TeLL ME I AM* *WRONG! Again just look into HOLIDAY ILSE. past and how it got developed. Remember where the money came from:mmmbeer*

*Like I said before click your heals and go home*


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

We've been doing a lot of scanning here at work and i ran across this file about Navarre Pass...I remembered this thread...

i know it's kind of hard to read but, pretty interesting Evaluation by Dr. Morgan...


----------



## HOOKEM (May 21, 2008)

A pass in Navarre would be great but its never gonna happen. The public is never going to pay for it and the and the small time private sector around here will never come up with the money. Hope im proven wrong.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

nonsource point pollution has only two solutions , filtration ( buying up every run off dump zone and createing wet land filtration) ... or flushing ( cut a pass)... the sound is going to die with out one of these options .not maybe ...or might .... it will . hwy 98 has only just begun its development ... if you want to save it , this is it. ... its that simple , i would rather a pass , the run off wetland thing needs to happen either way .


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

mike...I tried reading what you posted...but its beyond difficult and gives me a headache. I'm interested to know what it says though...a synopsis maybe?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *biggamefishr (6/10/2009)*mike...I tried reading what you posted...but its beyond difficult and gives me a headache. I'm interested to know what it says though...a synopsis maybe?


+1


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I think the whole debate is mute, it will never happen. If somehow they should be able to come up with the private funding necessary, only thenwouldthe Air Force and the "environmental lobby" shut it down (marinas, recreational density, etc.).


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (6/10/2009)*mike...I tried reading what you posted...but its beyond difficult and gives me a headache. I'm interested to know what it says though...a synopsis maybe?




i'll put something together josh...some really good input about this and good history and i know you have family scattered up and down to the east...


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Ultralite (6/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (6/10/2009)*mike...I tried reading what you posted...but its beyond difficult and gives me a headache. I'm interested to know what it says though...a synopsis maybe?
> ...


I beat ya to it Ultralight. I translated it the best I could. The words I could not make out very well are in brackets. <P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>The Proposed Navarre Pass<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>As Evaluated by a Coastal Geomorphologist<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>James P. Morgan, PhD*<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>March 1, 1982An inlet was dredged across Santa Rosa Island, Florida near Navarre in July 1965 in order to furnish a shorter navigation route to the open Gulf. The cut closed itself through natural processes in about six weeks- attesting to the large quantity of sand in transit along the Santa Rosa Island shoreline. The Pass was naturally reopened by high tide [sccar] accompanying hurricanes Camille in 1969 and Frederic in 1979. Again, in both instances, the Pass closed itself rapidly. In 1970 the Santa Rosa County Beach Administration contracted with the Coastal and Oceanographic Engineering Department of the University of Florida to carry out a coastal engineering study of the Navarre Pass. The study covered (a) stability of beaches near the proposed Pass, (b) stability of adjacent inlets, Destin (East) Pass and Pensacola Pass, and (c) conceptual design of the Pass itself. Subsequently the Santa Rosa County Beach Administration contracted with Haskerville-Donovan Engineers to compile a study concerning ?The Feasibility of Reopening Navarre Pass? (1975, 2 vols.) The Florida Department of Environmental Regulation has opposed the Navarre Pass for various reasons and the project has subsequently remained at a standstill. Recent proposals for reconsidering the Navarre Pass project prompts this evaluation. It is very easy for private individuals and public officials in the Navarre-Holley-Navarre Beach area to document the benefits that would accrue from a Gulf port in their area. Another Destin-type commercial and sport fishing community can be visualized. Greatly [2 or 3 words illegible] benefits, increased land values, increased tourism, even the possibility of seaport industry could result from the proposed Navarre Pass. Unfortunately, it is not as easy to document the possible ?problems? that might arise from such a project as it is the benefits. Until these problems are carefully defined, their costs both financial and environmental cannot be used as a balance against the obvious benefits. Potential problems involved in opening a permanent Navarre Pass fall into three general categories, recognized in the reports mentioned above, but not adequately evaluated. They include (a) modifications in normal sand movement along Santa Rosa Island, (b) alteration of the water exchange system of Perdido Bay- Pensacola Bay- Choctawhatchee Bay which interconnect through Santa Rosa Sound, and (c) the impact upon the fauna and flora of the area that would result from the alterations of the water exchange system. Studies by several different investigators in the 1970?s have established that a net sediment balance in excess of a quarter million cubic yards annually is moving westward along the Santa Rosa Island shoreline. To prevent this sand from filling the proposed Navarre Pass it would be necessary to protect the dredged opening with jetties extending into the Gulf. Because such jetties would interrupt the along shore movement of material it would be necessary to include a sand bypassing system. Basically, this consists of some means of mechanically moving the sand from the up-drift (east) to the down-drift (west) side of the jetties. This is an accepted engineering procedure that is commonly used to counteract beach erosion that invariably occurs on the down-drift side of jetties. The principle disadvantage of a sand-bypassing system is the fact that it might be continued forever once put into operation. Virtually any sand-handling system, even large scale, cannot be operated for much less than two dollars per cubic yard because of current high energy costs. Therefore, operating costs of a sand by-passing plant at Navarre Pass could amount to a half million dollars per year. Will Santa Rosa County or the State assume those costs? The Federal Government apparently is no longer willing to subsidize such operations. A number of sand-bypassing systems in operation around the country are reportedly being discontinued because of high operating costs. If such an operation was put into effect at Navarre-and then abandoned- there would be progressive erosional losses or the ?World?s Whitest Sand Beaches,? first at Navarre Beach, then along the Gulf Islands National Seashore and the University of West Florida property and finally Pensacola Beach and Perdido Key. Perdido Bay, Pensacola Bay (including Escambia and East Bay) and Choctawhatchee Bay are all interconnected through the Santa Rosa Sound and Big Lagoon to form a single water exchange system. A specific hydraulic [illegible] exists within this system as a result of tidal ebb and flow through the inlets or passes, the more important being Pensacola Pass and Destin (East) Pass. Tides in the Florida Panhandle area of the Gulf have a relatively low range (one-half foot to two feet) and occur only once a day in comparison with the more common twice-daily tides of the Atlantic and Pacific coasts. The tidal rise and fall of the Gulf results in horizontal currents that [ebb and flow] through the passes. At times of low tide the currents are weak but become stronger at high tide. These currents transport sediment into or through the passes depending upon their strength. At both Pensacola and Destin Passes, the tidal currents are not strong enough to maintain a wide and deep channel. Consequently, both passes must be dredged periodically in order to maintain adequate depth for desired types of navigation. During the interval [1929-1959] an average of [236,000] cubic yards per year was dredged from Pensacola Pass. Maintenance dredging from [1952 to 1969] removed some [69,000] cubic yard per year from Destin (East) Pass. Both continue to require periodic dredging because natural tidal currents cannot maintain the depths desired for commercial navigation. The hydraulic system through Santa Rosa Sound is not adequate to maintain a natural channel at Navarre Pass- witness its rapid closure whenever opened. If maintained open by jetties, coupled with periodic dredging, it is apparent that the currents through Pensacola and Destin Passes would be reduced accordingly. This would increase their rate of fill thereby requiring additional dredging. Thus some of the benefits achieved at Navarre must be paid for at Pensacola and Destin. Furthermore, the probability exists that Pensacola Pass must be dredged to greater depths in the not0too0distant future when the U.S. Navy aircraft carrier, Lexington, is retired and replaced by a carrier of the larger Midway class. The Naval Training Program at Pensacola is contingent upon its deep-water entrance and port capabilities. Obviously any deliberate modification of the hydraulic geometry of the system must be carefully weighed against impacts on other parts of the system. The bays and sounds of western Florida are highly productive from a biological standpoint. It is well-known that shallow, protected, brackish interior coastal waters serve as nursery grounds for shrimp, oysters and other sea foods. An inlet at Navarre would modify the water characteristics in Santa Rosa Sound and adjacent Gulf. The warmer, fresher sound waters would be mixed with cooler, saltier Gulf waters resulting in environmental changes. Biologists differ in their evaluations of the significance of these environmental changes, mainly because it is difficult for them to predict the magnitude of the changes that might occur. Until the physical and chemical oceanography and current systems of the Sound are better understood it will be difficult to predict the impact of the proposed Navarre Pass on the biological system. Recommendations:At the present, data are unavailable or inadequate to make possible an accurate or reasonable decision regarding the feasibility or viability of the proposed Navarre Pass. It is recommended that:<P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpFirst><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-latin"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">(1)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> The coastal and Oceanographic Engineering laboratory at the University of Florida, Gainesville, be authorized to conduct an ?Inlet Study? at Pensacola Pass and Destin (East) Pass similar to those it has made for many of the other inlets in the State. Those studies should include detailed physical and chemical oceanographic measurements within the Bays and Sound in order to be able to evaluate the type and magnitude of changes that would result from the proposed Navarre Pass. <P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-latin"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">(2)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> The engineering studies should be accompanied by a biological evaluation of the potential impact of temperature, salinity and current velocity changes upon the fauna and flora. A baseline study, primarily biological, has already been made of the area by the University of West Florida scientists. <P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpLast><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-family: Calibri; mso-bidi-theme-font: minor-latin"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">(3)<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> Finally, detailed cost estimates should be made of the entire project, including initial dredging, permanent operation of a sand-bypassing system, maintenance dredging of the new Pass as well as increased dredging costs of Pensacola and Destin (East) Pass. <DIV style="BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 1.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-element: para-border-div"><P style="BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; mso-border-bottom-alt: solid windowtext 1.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 1.0pt 0in" class=MsoNormal>With the above information available it will be possible to arrive at a realistic cost/benefit ratio to determine if the project is indeed viable and thereby place the decision-making process on a factual basis and remove it from the political arena. </DIV>*Professor Emeritus, Geology, Louisiana State University; Adjunct Professor Earth and Atmospheric Sciences, University of West Florida


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thank you craig:clap



most important imo...



Potential problems involved in opening a permanent Navarre Pass fall into three general categories, recognized in the reports mentioned above, but not adequately evaluated. They include (a) modifications in normal sand movement along Santa Rosa Island, (b) alteration of the water exchange system of Perdido Bay- Pensacola Bay- Choctawhatchee Bay which interconnect through Santa Rosa Sound, and (c) the impact upon the fauna and flora of the area that would result from the alterations of the water exchange system.



Studies by several different investigators in the 1970?s have established that a net sediment balance in excess of a quarter million cubic yards annually is moving westward along the Santa Rosa Island shoreline. To prevent this sand from filling the proposed Navarre Pass it would be necessary to protect the dredged opening with jetties extending into the Gulf. Because such jetties would interrupt the along shore movement of material it would be necessary to include a sand bypassing system. Basically, this consists of some means of mechanically moving the sand from the up-drift (east) to the down-drift (west) side of the jetties. This is an accepted engineering procedure that is commonly used to counteract beach erosion that invariably occurs on the down-drift side of jetties. The principle disadvantage of a sand-bypassing system is the fact that it might be continued forever once put into operation. Virtually any sand-handling system, even large scale, cannot be operated for much less than two dollars per cubic yard because of current high energy costs.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks guys for the info and the work ya'll did to bring it onto the forum


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

You can say & scientifically study all you want. It will cause unforseen problems to the beach, East & west sides of it. Show us a drawing of it with the pier near it . How deep & wide will it be? On side of it will loose beach , probably west side,1 will gain beach. Of course Marinas & condos will pop up everywhere With people from ? Not here! They wont contribute any to the community but paying taxes Or will they pay taxes? It will be all private property? Can we fish & walk on the property? How long before they stop locals from doing that? We as locals never win when this so called "Growth"Happens.Whether we want it or not! Its not up to us, is it? If you build a High risecondo on the beach, you should have to let the public use some parking spots by the road. Bathroom etc. If they did that, it wouldnt be so bad. Not gonna happen. They want it all , To hell with us. There will be worse water on an out going tide at navarre beach! Goodby clear Navarre water! There will be more boat traffic! Dont need it!:banghead Many boat operators are not wise. They should have to stay away from the pier & shore a 1/2 mile. they think since they're spending money, They dont care about anybodyelse.Stay the hell out of the beach swimming & fishing areas with your damn boat! You got thewhole fricking Gulf!Goodby what was Fla"s best kept secret!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I am 100% in support of a pass in Navarre.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Regardless what it does to the beach right?


----------



## JollyGreen (Jan 28, 2008)

This is from a local paper this week.

"The row supporters must hoe to reopen Navarre Pass got tougher last week. A draft study recommends Santa Rosa County avoid increasing marine traffic that might interfere with military training and evaluation missions. It specifically names ?marine navigation channels or land cuts.? "


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

My disagreement with the proponents is that they do not provide true information. The waters in the sound do not need to be flushed. They are the most pristine waters of any in the area. They also have healthy grass beds - unlike most other areas. All water quality samples that used to be published in the paper indicated that the water quality in Navarre is great - contrary to other areas which have passes. The water and the fishing in Navarre is great. Leave it alone!


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *Dragnfly (6/13/2009)*I am 100% in support of a pass in Navarre.


I'm with ya brother!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to meetings for over 29 years and to sum it up at first "they" said that the intercostal was not polluted. Final after 20 yearsone main reason not to open the pass was not topollute the Clean Gulf Water with the dirty intercostal water:banghead Again where was the study for dredging the pensacola pass so the forestall could come in:doh

*OPEN THE PASS!*


----------

